# Emergency call list



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

Need subs in Maryland please goto the link and fill out the contact info for you. IF you don't want to be a sub just type no Subbing in the comments box but add me to the emergency list. again thanks for your help.
*This will also help me put together a Emergency call list for the guys in Maryland.*
http://www.sno-pros.com/Request a Quote.html


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*wow*

When did you get a tornado
How do you like it


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

Precision Lawn;451306 said:


> When did you get a tornado
> How do you like it


Its the one below my post thats for sale by Precision Lawn and you better mark it sold on your signature.


----------



## MD Firefighter (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll be glad to help if you can hook me up with a truck & plow to use lol


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

MD Firefighter;451404 said:


> I'll be glad to help if you can hook me up with a truck & plow to use lol


you should have received a e-mail about that truck


----------



## MD Firefighter (Dec 8, 2007)

MD Power Plow;453333 said:


> you should have received a e-mail about that truck


I didn't get any emails from you. Just from precision lawn.

[email protected]


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

A Sat. And Or Sun .......if You Get It And We Dont ... Cod Only


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

MD Firefighter;454975 said:


> I didn't get any emails from you. Just from precision lawn.
> 
> [email protected]


frank is your contact precision lawn.


----------



## MD Firefighter (Dec 8, 2007)

MD Power Plow;455018 said:


> frank is your contact precision lawn.


Oh ok. I thought you meant you were sending me an email as well


----------



## PM/FF (Feb 5, 2004)

MD Firefighter;451404 said:


> I'll be glad to help if you can hook me up with a truck & plow to use lol


Got ya hooked, didn't I??!!??!?

My plow is installed and in service...your next....


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*?*

what ?????


----------



## MD Firefighter (Dec 8, 2007)

PM/FF;455048 said:


> Got ya hooked, didn't I??!!??!?
> 
> My plow is installed and in service...your next....


LOL that you did. Hopefully we'll both be pushing this weekend 

PM/FF was the one who showed me this site Precision Lawn


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*sub*



92XT;454982 said:


> A Sat. And Or Sun .......if You Get It And We Dont ... Cod Only


If you wasn't a eagle fan maybe we would hire you HaHa


----------



## PM/FF (Feb 5, 2004)

MD Firefighter;455282 said:


> LOL that you did. Hopefully we'll both be pushing this weekend
> 
> PM/FF was the one who showed me this site Precision Lawn


Hopefully....I may have to go with "plan B' since AA county probably won't get anything.


----------



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

92XT;454982 said:


> A Sat. And Or Sun .......if You Get It And We Dont ... Cod Only


If you do come down to Maryland and do work for us we have a few rules.
1. you will have a subcontractors contract and provide a certificate of insurance for at least 2 million.
2. We also have a simple policy that states if you caused a problem that you are responsible for it.
3.payments will be made in the form of check and you will receive payment as out lined in the contractors agreement witch is usually in 15-20 days.

This also helps us find serious contractors, not just people out for a quick buck and leave there fellow plowers hanging. No body wants that.

We never had any problems doing business this way in the past and have found that this keeps everyone on the same page!


----------

